# phal species culture



## ehanes7612 (Jan 24, 2013)

beginning a phal species collection..wondering people's thoughts on culture..my current GH (mostly paphs) has a minimum temp of 60 F with a one to two week period of going down to 50 (and rarely gets above 85 in the summer)..i usually have the humidity range from 70 to 80 during the high light season (mid mar to late oct) and lower the humidity to 50 -60 % in winter (to stave off rot, i cant add anymore fans, actually i just dont add humidity and it just naturally stays around that figure) ..my question is would the species phals like these conditions, or will i need a separate space?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 24, 2013)

well, just like with paphs there are ones that like being warmer or cooler, or like more stable/less stable temps. there are some whose night temps are almost never below 64F in their native habitat, but if you are careful with water and have good air movement they can handle going down to 60F occasionally. some of these would resent going down into the 50's on a regular basis, but again if you have them somewhat drier and have good air movement, this can help alot.

others like chinese phals really like the day/night differential and would thrive better in a greenhouse than in the home. a few don't like getting very hot, and a few appreciate 'home' temps more than really hot ones.

depending on how big your greenhouse is, you could make a small area that holds heat better or for a few weeks has a space heater, and near your edges where things get cooler/hotter you could have things like chinese phals and such like that

if you were able to find an out of print 'orchid species culture' book online that includes the phal species, or subscribed to the culture sheets online (by charles and margaret baker - www.orchidculture.com now tended by troy meyers now that the bakers are no longer alive ), they have an excellent collection of location weather data that is invaluable to someone wanting to understand phal species needs


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2013)

I have lots of Phale species.

They are easy plants in general.

60 for a winter low is fine, and for some years I even went down to about 55.

50 may be pushing it. A local Phale expert near me would probably actually prefer about 65 for winter low.

70% and up humidity is great. Don't try to push it lower.

In general the Phales do better at lower light conditions than a lot of my paphs, so that makes them easier in my book.

Starvation rations work good for them. Before K lite I had lots of problems keeping phales in pots (mounted were very good in comparison). But since K lite and TDS monitoring, even the potted stuff is doing great.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay I am building a new addition to my greenhouse .. I will keep it warmer and more humid ..


----------



## abax (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a decent Phal. species collection and my gh NEVER gets below 60F
or above 90F. Lots of air movement every which way and most of them
are mounted on cork with a bit of sphag. for padding. If I use pots, I don't put very much sphag. in them at all. I think Phal. species like their roots exposed and running all over the place as long as the roots don't dry out. My humidity stays at 80% most of the time.

A method I've been using very successfully for three or four years is horizontal mounting on cork. I drill lots of holes in the cork and use the
cupped backside of the cork for the plant. I do some padding with sphag., but it gradually disappears over a period of time and the plants
have roots all over the bench. I think it simulates the natural growing
habit of the species. Most of mine don't even need the fishing line that
I used to hold them in place when first mounted. Did I say I am VERY
pleased with this growing method????

Here's the big problem: getting the plants now that Dowery has closed.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 25, 2013)

abax said:


> I have a decent Phal. species collection and my gh NEVER gets below 60F
> or above 90F. Lots of air movement every which way and most of them
> are mounted on cork with a bit of sphag. for padding. If I use pots, I don't put very much sphag. in them at all. I think Phal. species like their roots exposed and running all over the place as long as the roots don't dry out. My humidity stays at 80% most of the time.
> 
> ...



i am buidling a 6 x 12 foot addition to my current GH ..so i think i will just use it for phals and other species that like those conditions...i was thinking of the doing the mounting thing too ..i had one plant that did well for a long time mounted but then it fell and i stepped on it by accident and crushed it..it wasnt salvageable

Big Leaf seems to be a good place and I am visiting Hawaii in march to explore some Phal growers


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2013)

Peter of Big Leaf also has a discussion forum, you should get in touch with him. He gave an excellent talk at our OS on his method of growing in NZ sphag.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 25, 2013)

you are in the northwest, nenita sorella used to have her greenhouse there but is now in northern california. she imports and grows many philippine phal species from her native country (which is a lot of species). they are all excellent quality (sorella orchids)


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 25, 2013)

Justin said:


> Peter of Big Leaf also has a discussion forum, you should get in touch with him. He gave an excellent talk at our OS on his method of growing in NZ sphag.



saw that..need to join


----------



## abax (Jan 26, 2013)

Please post what goodies you find in Hawaii. I've been so sad since Dwayne
closed and could really use a new species source. Try to find a fimbriata...lovely, easy to grow mounted and blooms two or three times
a year...also pantherina is a goodie.


----------

